# Egg Collection - sedation/GA question



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm going to be starting IVF with egg-sharing treatment next month, and have a few questions regarding egg collection. I've been doing lots of reading about people's experiences, and have got myself a bit worried   some people have the sedation and don't feel anything, where-as others find it really painful. I'm worried about the pain so am considering having a GA for the proceedure. I'm going to talk to my consultant about it and see what she says, but just wanted to ask everyone's opinion and see how people found it? I also am not sure if I will have to pay more if I want to have a GA? 

Thanks everyone   x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have had sedation for all 3 of mine hun. I must admit i did feel it on the second one but told them and they topped it up. Its great because although its sedation 1 min im awake and then next its all over and im getting tea and a bikki  
Everyone is different and every clinic is too hun but you will be fine. If you were to feel anything ( which is very unlikely ) then just tell them hun    

Good luck and i hope you get lots of eggies


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

HI,

My clinic only do sedation for ec and both times i've not felt a thing. Its like being drunk but i can talk and remember everthing which is happening. We see the screen and so see the whole procedure and the eggs collected. Its fab  It does depend on the clinic though and what drugs they use. Don't worry though because the whole thing is over in 2o mins and before you know it you're having tea and toast 

Good luck

Andrea


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to reply   reading those has really put my mind at rest! Thanks girlies   x


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Pintink - I had 7 ECs and never felt a thing. Its just like a general... I actually quite like it (such a deep sleep).. but maybe I am a bit weird.


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank-you for replying   has really put my mind at rest! x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

I have had both, sedation twice and GA once... Have to say I would go for GA. Sedation wasnt to bad, but I did wake up towards the end on my second EC, and felt everything!  

Plus like Alley, I like GA... Going to sleep and waking up knowing nothing!  

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,
I'd avoid a GA unless i really had to have one - there's always risks when you have a GA. Sedation's quick and easy, and less side effects/problems.
I'll definitely be having sedation when i have my egg collection.
Most clinics now only offer sedation as far as i'm aware. Up to you though.
Best of luck,
Lisa XXX


----------



## Lishy (Jun 30, 2009)

Just thought I would post to let you know that I wound myself up so much over having to have a sedation over a GA (the clinic I use only have a license for sedation) that they did a trial sedation for me yesterday.

I have a very high drug tolerance due to my medical history and I'm very pleased to report that I didn't feel a thing. I was completely knocked out.

I now have no concerns at all about the process. And am looking forward to it.

Good luck
x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank-you for all your replies  

I'm definatly going to be having the sedation, i'm aware of the risks that come with having a GA and feel the sedation will be a much better option for me, I was just really scared about feeling it all and being in pain. Spoke to my consultant who also reassured me that i'll be totally out of it - which was what I wanted to hear! I'm just a big wuss really!  

Thanks again for replying  xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Pinktink you have absolutely nothing to worry about just make them aware that you are anxious about the procdure and ask them to give you enough to knock you out completey. I was so anxious and panicky by the time i got to my clinic for ec that they almost abandoned my ec due to my heart rate being so high, it was 124 bpm at rest solely due to how anxious and panicked i was. My nurse was lovely and she really helped calm me down  and my heart rate lowered enough for me to be sedated, i told them i wanted enough sedative so that i was knocked completely out and that is what they did, i felt nothing and dont remember anything other than waking in to room and getting on the bed then waking up in recovery room to  lovely cuppa and biccies. 
You'll be fine hun. 
Good 

Kay


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for that Kay   will def let them know if i'm feeling scared! xxx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Pintink - just to let you know that when people break/dislocate limbs, they only have sedation when it's manipulated back into place in the A+E department. And having that done has to be more painful than having egg collection!!
Lisa x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

It must be!! Thanks Lisa   xxx


----------

